# Newbie Pad Question.



## Jutt- (Jul 9, 2007)

On occasion whilst holding the pad's for my partner , I sometime's forget the combos I.E the way to move the pads around.

Is this something which can be improved in time?


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 9, 2007)

Jutt- said:


> On occasion whilst holding the pad's for my partner , I sometime's forget the combos I.E the way to move the pads around.
> 
> Is this something which can be improved in time?


It's just a matter of practice and focus.  You might try repeating verbally the sequence, like say "jab-hook-cross" as you move the pads.


----------



## Yeti (Jul 9, 2007)

Absolutely. The more you do the drills the better you'll get at making sure the pad is in the right spot. It happens to everyone so don't feel you're alone. The more you do it the more it will become 2nd nature.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2007)

it will come with practice just like everything else.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 9, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> it will come with practice just like everything else.


 
Terry is right on the money here.  You just need to practice and stay focused when holding the pads.


----------



## Jutt- (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks again for the help


----------



## Drac (Jul 9, 2007)

Damn, everybody beat me to it..Oh well...Good advice in the above posts...


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know if this is still relevant, but I like to think of holding pads like throwing a punch or kick.  You need to practice punching or kicking just like you need to practice holding a pad to get good at it, with the exception of a few naturals.


----------



## TheOriginalName (Aug 8, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> It's just a matter of practice and focus. You might try repeating verbally the sequence, like say "jab-hook-cross" as you move the pads.


 

I'm a relative newbie as well - and had the same problem at first. 
I find the verbalisation helps me a lot ---> with not just the pads but everything. 

There are 3 basic ways of learning
1 - Doing
2 - Watching 
3 - Listening

Each of us have our preferences to one or two of these (think back to school - did you learn better when the teacher was talking to you, showing you on the board or when you were doing the work).

The more of these you can combine the more likely you are to learn and retain the information. 

So personally i develop a small verbal sequence that i talk through under my breath. 
So when i'm doing say roundhouse kicks (as i was on Monday) i will break it down - step up, twist, chamber, flick, re-chamber, down, back (that may or may not make sense to you but it's perfectly clear to me).

This way i learn the technique through listeneing (to myself) and through doing. 

Just a suggestion - but remember practise doesn't make perfect, just permanent.

But then again this is just the thoughts of someone who enjoys his insanity.


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 9, 2007)

Jutt- said:


> On occasion whilst holding the pad's for my partner , I sometime's forget the combos I.E the way to move the pads around.
> 
> Is this something which can be improved in time?


 

No, you will stink forever  ROFL!!!!

of course it will!!! silly question


----------



## TheOriginalName (Aug 9, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> No, you will stink forever ROFL!!!!
> 
> of course it will!!! silly question


 

Mate - i relise that you meant this is good humor.

Can i just remind you this is the "Beginners Corner" forum.
Also there is no such thing as a silly question. 
Not asking a question is silly....but asking is never silly.

As i said, i relise that you meant this in good humor .... it just might be worth remembering these points...we don't want to scare anyone away from asking question.


----------

